# NGK Plugs (G Power)...Any Thoughts?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Picked up some NGK 'G Power' plugs for my '97 2.4 (they were 50% off). Anyone running these plugs? Any opinions?

On the package it says they'll increase acceleration and power. Will probably hit the gas and have my head snapped back against the headrest!

Also says increased gas mileage. I'll probably start gettin' 40-50 mpg.

Woohoo...can't wait!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use them in my 04 Toyota Tacoma as an upgrade over the standard NGK plugs. I did it to increase the replacement interval to 60000 miles rather than 30000 miles. I don't really notice any differance in power or gas mileage. They are basically an economy platinum plug. They are good but I wouldn't use them to replace those in applications that use double platinum or iridium plugs.


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

With most platinum plugs the electrodes are just coated in platinum. That is done to resist corrosion. If you research conductivity, you'll find that copper is a much better conductor than platinum or iridium. Silver is the best, but also corrodes the easiest. Any silver plugs you find are likely going to be similar to platinum plugs being they only have a thin coating of silver on the electrode. One of the few things with auto parts in my opinion that actually is a marketing thing. Just my two cents.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

hey guys im running NKG I am sad to say but i bought them about 2 years ago, and never had to change them, still bright and strong spark mine will throw spark about 1 1/2 inches over to anything metal, and i know change plugs3 to 6 k miles but the haven't needed to, i have checked them and still great even through a blown head gasket


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad the plugs are lasting so long for you. It reflects the condition of your engine. Over time, and its normal, the plugs may corrode. Most plugs only need to be cleaned, but with how inexpensive they are, it is usually easier to just replace them. My plugs are in good shape as well. I have had them for about 50k miles (2 years) and there was no difference in my emissions test with the old ones and their replacements. I only replaced them because I replaced my wires. I personally recommend checking them every 30k and cleaning/replacing at that time as needed.


----------

